# Ravelry - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

here is the free patterns page on ravelry, which is added on hourly basis, some limited time, others forever for now.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=ravelry%2Bfree&sort=created


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

209 Pages WOW


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Got through 20.... Wow thanks


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome thank you :thumbup:


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. But the first pattern I looked at wasn't free.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a def. fun link but you do have to click free one the left hand side. Thanks for the link


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

pin_happy said:


> here is the free patterns page on ravelry, which is added on hourly basis, some limited time, others forever for now.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=ravelry%2Bfree&sort=created


Thanks for posting this link. Found a pattern for little girl's capelet. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! 209 pages! Thank you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! Thanks so much.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Which pattern is that?


pommom2 said:


> Thanks. But the first pattern I looked at wasn't free.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

This link is really making me crazy. The pages change in a second. I wish Ravelry would just post a list of new free patterns daily like some of the other sites. I got to page 40 and accidentally clicked out and when I went back the pattern I was looking at was near page 30. Does anyone have any idea how they post things. 209 is allot of pages to have to keep repeating to see everything AND I Want to see everything.


----------

